# CAAD9 Headset issues



## fatbastcaad3 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello,
I have this headset issue with my 2010 caad9-5. Can't keep it tight, even for the course of an evening group ride. Its a carbon steerer fork, so tightening the hell out of it on the road with a multitool makes me nervous, but I've got to get home somehow. I've taken it back to the shop that built it up (took it out of the box) 3 times now, and its getting frustrating. My major concern is that if this keeps happening, first the lower bearing race and then the headtube will become ovalized, as happens on mt bikes. Is anyone out there having a similar issue with their Caad9? Possible solutions?

thanks in advance!
Mike


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Mike:

Are you using the Cannondale headset expander assembly? You really have to use carbon assembly paste with carbon steerer tubes, otherwise the stem will slip. Tacx and FSA make carbon assembly paste. You can buy it in a small jar on in individual packets. 

Also, please use a probably calibrated torque wrench. If you over torque the bolts for your stem, you will crack the steerer tube. Address this as quickly as possible as ovalizing the headtube is a possibility.

C.


----------



## fatbastcaad3 (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes to the cannondale exspander.

We cleaned the old paste off and applied fresh assembly paste. Test rode it after I posted over some rough roads and everything held together. Time will tell, i guess, but it seems good to me.

thanks for the quick response.
Mike


----------



## RacethendrinkBeer (Dec 9, 2010)

I had the same problem with my CAAD9 4 and it hasn't come loose again after re-torquing it.


----------



## fatbastcaad3 (Jan 6, 2010)

about 60 miles on it now without issue. Did some pretty fast descending tonight on rougher roads and it was fine.


----------

